# Surging issue still



## FLUFFYLUNCHBOX (Feb 21, 2021)

So I have a 2012 cruze 1.4 t Has 88k miles I've replaced the turbo and pure valve and still having issue a 3k rmp the car will start surging and jerking I have know clue why anybody have any ideas


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

You've had this issue for weeks now. Personally I would have a technician take look at it to figure out what's going on. It will most likely save you money as opposed to keep continually replacing parts.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I would start with checking your plug gaps. Could be a weak coil pack or weak battery. I had this issue and replacement of my cracked coil pack and a new battery resolved it. Im at 153k miles original turbo


----------



## FLUFFYLUNCHBOX (Feb 21, 2021)

Change the plugs and gap at 28


----------



## FLUFFYLUNCHBOX (Feb 21, 2021)

So I looked at my intake manifold and that little orange nipple thing is gone


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

That would do it. When you check your plugs you have to check the springs and the contacts points on the coil. I had a pending misfire, acted like boost cut, and it was 2 cylinders had corroded contacts on the coil pack.


----------



## FLUFFYLUNCHBOX (Feb 21, 2021)

I just order the zz performance coil pack and upgrade spring for the bypass valve and now I'm going to order the dorman 615-380 intake manifold with the update on it


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Have your battery load tested too. Its free at local parts stores.


----------



## FLUFFYLUNCHBOX (Feb 21, 2021)

Battery fine


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Ground cable ok? It's on a TSB.


----------



## FLUFFYLUNCHBOX (Feb 21, 2021)

Tsb


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

FLUFFYLUNCHBOX said:


> Tsb


Technical Service Bullitin


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable


Just got notified of another special coverage. I don't have the details yet but it's to resolve the loose Negative Battery Cable some people are experiencing. We have had many members report problems with this cable and its connections. I'll post more information when I receive it. #14311...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## FLUFFYLUNCHBOX (Feb 21, 2021)

Ok thanks


----------



## FLUFFYLUNCHBOX (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## FLUFFYLUNCHBOX (Feb 21, 2021)

So figured it out everyone stupid vacuum lines got flipped around 

Thank you everyone for your help


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

FLUFFYLUNCHBOX said:


> So figured it out everyone stupid vacuum lines got flipped around
> 
> Thank you everyone for your help


That'll do it.


----------

